# Boer goat breeder referals



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

looking for referals for purebreed boer goats for showing at 4-H leavel. We live in Kentucky but are willing to travel. Would like to stay away from show barn genetics or Hummel as that is what most the competition show. Would appreciate who to stay away from as well as who to look at.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you find a good breeder.

TGS
We can leave out, the part of: 
"Those who to stay away from".
It may not be fair or bios, as we do not know all facts behind it. Thanks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you looking for wethers or breeding goats? I'm not real sure about wether breeders, except for Keinan Boers in Parksville, KY they always have nice wethers (They bred 2016 Reserve KY State Champion wether (who was actually a doe I believe!). Super nice people.

Boerderline farm in Camplesville, KY have registered stock and do sell wethers. They have really nice goats and again, super nice people.

As close as you are to TN there might even be some good breeders down that way, but if you want wethers that are KY Proud tagged then you'd want to stay in KY.

I know there are a lot of goat raisers in KY, but again not sure what exactly you want. We raise a small herd of registered goats, as that is what my kids prefer to show at the county fairs. They do a wether project as well, but they love the breeding classes.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Are you looking for wethers or breeding goats? I'm not real sure about wether breeders, except for Keinan Boers in Parksville, KY they always have nice wethers (They bred 2016 Reserve KY State Champion wether (who was actually a doe I believe!). Super nice people.
> 
> Boerderline farm in Camplesville, KY have registered stock and do sell wethers. They have really nice goats and again, super nice people.
> 
> ...


We have our own small herd so the proud pionts are not that important to us. Myself I would prefer does over wethers if buying.
What we truly need is a buck as one of ours passed shortly after we got done with breeding this year. so the portion of our herd he covered is without.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids don't care about KY Proud points, but they like the bonus pay on the premium checks from the district shows.
You can take a look at the ABGA website and look up KY based breeders, contact some of them and see what they might have available, especially since many people are starting to have kids hit the ground. 
Again not really sure exactly what you want - fullbloods that are registered, mature, or doe kids, etc.

Most of the people I know are starting to kid now or will within the next few weeks. 
IN3B Boer goats in Columbus, IN has some really nice goats, and has brought in some really neat color genetics from TX. They are on Facebook. We bought a doe kid from them a year ago and we adore her. They have a really neat setup as well. But I know that would be a very long drive for you. 
If you give a little more info on what you are looking for I can check with my friends 

I believe there are some good breeders in TN, I just can't think of who is down there, but I've seen some come across my Facebook goat group pages.


----------

